# Dating Site



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok...so this is slightly 'tongue in cheek'.... Maybe TAM ought to start a match making site!
Afterall, there are lots of disgruntled husbands AND wives out there!
Put them together and maybe everyone will be happy!

Just started this for a bit of fun....and a :rofl:
See what responses are!


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

or everyone would be twice as miserable.

Could call it "Russian Roulette Dating"


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Um, yeah, no.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTimesTheCharm (Dec 30, 2011)

I figure that those here who put photos of themselves ARE here trying to hook up! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

:smthumbup:

It just seems sad that there are so many of us, both men and women, in sexless marriages where the only two 'socially acceptable' options are;

1) Celibacy
2) Divorce

We are all human.... I say to all LD wives and husbands - If you don't want your partner to have an affair (or just get sex elsewhere) and you don't want your marriage to end in divorce, then sort your sex life out.
Atleast compromise.

Would I join a dating site..??..No. 
If a lady showed some interest in me, would I be tempted... Well, if you are starving and someone offers you food....!


----------

